
Ask HN: Do you cook at home? - nahidalam
Do you cook at home? If so, how many times&#x2F;week? Which cooking equipment you use most frequently? Stove, slow cooker, oven, microwave, rice cooker?
======
loumf
Yes, breakfast, (packed) lunch, and dinner for 2 people 7 days a week (eat out
for about 3 meals per week).

1\. If you do it a lot, you get better at it.

2\. Cook in bulk -- I make all lunches for the week at once (mostly salads
with a protein). Slow cook a big piece of meat almost every week, and if not,
roast a chicken or something like that. Almost every dinner I make is for at
least 2 (maybe 3) meals. I freeze if I'm sick of it.

3\. If you are just starting, it's ok to start with easy things that are more
ready-made (as long as you have to do something). The habit you want is
preparing rather than going out or delivery. Gradually increase the difficulty
as you can handle it.

To answer your specific question, stove, oven, slow cooker. If you do it,
having a good knife and pans is nice.

------
DanBC
Yes.

For one person; sometimes for my young son too.

I cook everyday. I cook from scratch mostly. I consider myself a competent by
low-skill cook. I can follow a recipe and it normally works; I can bake bread,
cakes, cookies and they all work well.

Microwave or slow cooker are most common (I have managed to drastically reduce
my energy use); all in one on an electric hob (I'd prefer gas hob) and rarely
in the electric oven.

I'd like to cook in bulk and then freeze the food but I have a big fridge and
tiny freezer which is frustrating and sub-optimal.

------
tptacek
6 nights a week, plus 3 lunches per week. Range, oven, circulator.

------
palidanx
I cook about 4 times a week. Most frequently I use my pressure cooker and sous
vide machine. It is kind of interesting because they represent two polar
opposites of cooking.

If I need something cooked quickly, I can cook chicken thighs in a pressure
cooker in about 10-15 minutes with a sauce. On the other hand if I am working
a long day and I don't want a steak for dinner, I can put it in the sous vide
machine and not worry about it.

The third most used item for me probably would be a wok.

------
jason_slack
Yes, 6 nights a week and 5 lunches usually.

Friday is usually "date night" although we have been married for 8+ years. We
both work from home so lunch every weekday.

We have a range with an oven plus we have a separate convection oven. We have
a microwave but we just use it for melting butter and as a kitchen timer.

We usually do 2 vegan meals a week. The rest protein and vegetables as I am
diabetic. We stay away from soda, sugar, processed foods as much as we
possibly can.

------
Tunecrew
I usually cook about 4 days a week, and usually try and cook something that
will last for a day or two.

As cheesy as it sounds, the George Foreman Grill has become essential - I
roast nuts and garlic on it for salad, cook salmon burgers and veggie burgers
plus buns and onions for them, cook fish steaks or fillets - way quicker than
the stove or oven, and it is true that the fat and grease just run off.

------
pritianka
Yes, I cook sometimes. Frequency - about 3/week. If you count microwaving as
cooking then I cook daily. I use stove, microwave regularly and sometimes I
also use the oven grill. Most often, I use the stove to cook eggs and pasta. I
am trying to get fancier with my food and make nice fish dishes and stuff. I
expect I will use my blender and oven more frequently then.

------
amyy
I only cook on the weekends because I work in tech with lots of free food but
I love baking and cooking. I use my stove and oven mostly and very
infrequently my microwave (prefer the toaster oven if possible). I never use a
slow cooker or rice cooker because the quantities are too big for one person
over just the weekend.

------
FlopV
Yes, 3 times a day. Eat about 6 times a day. Stove top 50% Oven & Microwave
10% Uncooked food 40%

Eggs mostly :), eating for gains!

------
rokkenrou
Yes I cook at home about 10 times per week. I use the microwave most and the
stove. I never use the oven, slow cooker, or rice cooker because they take too
long. Demographic: I am a senior undergrad college student and I live off
campus.

------
Jeremy1026
I pack a lunch 9 out of 10 days, make dinner at home usually 5 or 6 times a
week, and almost always take breakfast from home.

Most of what I cook is on the stove top. Pan searing meat, boiling
rice/veggies.

------
jhildings
Yes, everyday. It is nice to do something creative with the hands after a long
day of coding.

Mostly using the oven, and the last months I've focused on long time cooking
on low heat which is really tasty

------
jsuskin
As a university student on a budget cooking is a necessity, which is okay
because it's fun!

3 times a day, mostly stove and oven. Microwave if I'm too impatient to wait
for vegetables.

------
jemacniddle
Every day. Stove, rice cooker, microwave, wok and a BBQ. Better tasting food,
cheaper, and a more complete (and trackable) micro+macronutrient profile.

------
abanders
Everyday. Multiple times a day. Stove mostly, sometimes slow cooker. Oven 2 or
4 times a month. Microwave A LOT. Hardly rice cooker.

------
eswat
Yup, at least once a day, usually lunch for post-workout. Slow cooker, oven,
skillet are my main weapons and sometimes a blender.

------
amac
Once a week. I live in Hong Kong where eating out is plentiful and compared to
groceries, surprisingly similar in price.

------
emve
Yes, about 6 times a week. Stove 70% Electric griddle 10% Microwave 10% Rice
cooker 10% Oven occasionally.

------
dasmoth
Essentially every evening plus a varying number of lunches.

Just a electric stove, plus dreams of a larger kitchen...

------
andymurd
Yes - 2-3 times per week (my SO 3-4 times/week). Usually stovetop with wok or
BBQ griddle.

------
Sheila2078
I cook between 3-5 days a week. Mostly the stove, but I do love my crock pot
and microwave.

------
smy
Yes. 4-5x a week. Le Creuset pots, Swiss knives, gas stove. Over 1x a week.

------
gadders
No, but my wife does. Pretty much every day of the week.

We have a range cooker.

------
ereckers
Yes. 6 times a week. Stove: stovetop 75%, oven 25%.

